# I think my luck is changing!



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 
Still not sure if this is really it yet but i got a faint bfp on an ic today 
I new something wasn't right so decided to go against my plan of no test no af and it came up. 
Still kinda in shock really, it's only been 4 months since i lost the twins and I wanted this bfp so bad! 
If this is really it i'm gonna need you girlies to get me through! 
Anna


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Oh Anna!!! :hugs: Congratulations - am over the moon for you.
xxx


----------



## FEDup1981

Congrats hun!! this is fab news!!!! xxx


----------



## hekate

Huge congrats!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I've just come back to read the wonderful news again! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## princess_bump

:wohoo: oh anna i am soooooo happy for you :hugs: congratulations, all here for you :hugs: xxx


----------



## embo216

Thats just the best news!!!! Congratulations. x


----------



## BLUEBELLMUMMY

thats fantastic news Anna, when is ur af due luvvie??

all my fingers and toes are crossed!!


----------



## tansey

Huge congrats!


----------



## leedsforever

huge congrats hun :happydance:


----------



## x-amy-x

Congratulations hun xxx


----------



## Pops

What wonderful news hun, I am over the moon for you :happydance:

xxx


----------



## missmarls

Congrats Hun! So happy for you!!
Looks like that PMA worked out for you! Have a happy and healthy 9 months....


----------



## danielle1987

congrats hunni, great news xx


----------



## jonnanne3

I am so happy for you! Congratulations!!!! :happydance: and bunches of sticky :dust: Have a H & H 9 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rumpskin

Fantastic news darling, congrats! xxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

:flower: I knew u could do it gorgeous. :happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::hugs:

Congratulations girly! Praying it stays sticky for you! :dust:
Get plenty of rest :thumbup::coffee::sleep:

Love youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :kiss::flower:

:yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## 3 girlies

congratulations, so happy for you xxxxxx


----------



## Stephie 25

congrats hun


----------



## Lyns

You know how happy I am for you chick....I just knew this was your month! xxx


----------



## T'elle

congratulations hun!!! so pleased for u xxx


----------



## honey08

ooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhh MASSIVE CONGRATS !!!!!!!!!!!! 

:dance::wohoo::headspin::yipee:


----------



## hopefulfor09

This is fantastic news. Huge congratulations!


----------



## Mumof42009

Congrats hun xx


----------



## ald

Hugh congratulations hun, I am soooo pleased for you.


----------



## BizyBee

CONGRATS!!! :yipee: So happy for you Anna. Fingers crossed you have a happy and healthy 9 months! xx


----------



## bunnyg82

Congratulations x


----------



## aflight84

Thanks girls for all your lovely messages. it's still not quite sunk in just yet. i'm having major laptop issues so can't upload a pic just yet but i will


----------



## shalagirl

Really great to hear ur news and hope this turns into a super sticky healthy bean for you. Mant best wishes.


----------



## psychnut09

Congrats doll, hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## aflight84

https://www3.snapfish.co.uk/slideshow/AlbumID=932739010/PictureID=29264564010/a=160588204_160588204/otsc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfishuk/


----------



## polo_princess

Aww congratulations hun :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

in case you can't see the pic here's the link
https://www3.snapfish.co.uk/slidesh...sc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfishuk/


----------



## Kota

Eeeeeek!!! 1million congratulations girl! I'm so happy for you, and thats a clear BFP on that pic there, no doubt about it!!
Can't wait to see you progress all the way to a healthy baby! 

Congratlations!!!


----------



## Clueless

Yeeehaaaaa!!!!!

:yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee:


----------



## Mrs_N

yay, congrats! lovely lines :happydance:


----------



## NeyNey

Big congratulations Anna!! :hugs: 
:wohoo:


----------



## Mendy

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## aflight84

new test is now my avatar but here's the link
https://www3.snapfish.co.uk/slidesh...sc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfishuk/

starting to believe it all now hehe


----------



## Pink_Witch

woooo-hoooo!!!!! many,many congratulations hun thats fantastic news!!!! xxxxxxxx **hugs** xxx


----------



## supergem

Congrats!! Praying for a sticky one this time for you x


----------



## dawny690

Congrats babes you know im over the moon for you told you this was your month xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

YAYYYY Another LTTC :bfp: which is ALWAY wonderful to see! :yipee:

CONGRATS hun! 

Wishing you a very happy, sticky and healthy pregnancy! xxx :dust:


----------



## twiggy56

big big big congratulations to you huni!! A good ole sprinkle of babydust coming your way!! :dust: 

wishing u a H&H 9 months!! xxx


----------



## celine

Im so happy to see u here hun xxx


----------



## Abblebubba

You know how pleased i am for you hunn congratulations :) x


----------



## Greta

That's brilliant news! Well done. x


----------



## claire99991

so pleased for you congrts! xxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

good old superdrug tests! thats a fab line hun. :hugs: :yipee:


----------



## aflight84

it didn't look too strong to me i was execting better hehe


----------



## Sinead

Only just seen this - huge congrats xxxx


----------



## Logiebear

Sending sticky vibes and all the luck in the world hun, you need it xxx :hugs:


----------



## Barneyboo

:happydance:YAY congrats x x x x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Huge Congrats. Sending lots of sticky :dust: your way xx


----------



## LightBright

Great news, Congratulations

Sending tonnes of stickyglue your way

Lots of luck x


----------



## louise1302

huge congratulations xxx


----------



## AP

OH MY GOD I'VE JUST SEEN THIS!

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## rachelle1975

Big congratulations hun! That is truly wonderful news - i think you must be superwoman!!

Lost of :dust: and sticky vibes your way :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

me superwomen nah?! what makes you say that?


----------



## emie

:thumbup: congrats hun....x


----------



## babyhope

Congratulations!!! Hope you have a healthy pregnancy!


----------



## DolceBella

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## DaniGirl

Anna yay !! Congrats !! Soooo happy for you!!


----------



## Xanthe

Wonderful news!!! Have a very happy and healthy 9 months and beyond! You so deserve this happiness! X


----------



## BigFoot1980

WOW! Congrats! so happy for u!


----------



## wantababybump

Just seeing this now!! Congratulations!! Sending you loads of sticky vibes!! xx


----------



## maybebaby

Congrats on your :bfp:!!! :hugs:


----------



## lou1979

How the hell did i miss this thread!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## eclipse

I missed it too! OMG CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :D :D :D


----------



## aflight84

thanks girl 5+3 now it's flying by already can't believe i've known for nearly 2 weeks!


----------



## sparkswillfly

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. xxx


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Awwww, many congratulations. i hope this pregnancy stays with you this time :) xx


----------



## DolceBella

Congratulations Anna!!!


----------

